
The Future of Conversational UI Belongs to Hybrid Interfaces - nxzero
https://medium.com/the-layer/the-future-of-conversational-ui-belongs-to-hybrid-interfaces-8a228de0bdb5
======
okket
Really? Chat apps are still a thing? I thought the hype is over... oh, the
article is from March.

------
return0
They took over the world ,then they gave it back a few months later.

------
rektide
Gee, it's almost like computing is better when it's _ubiquotous._

More than being about lots of different applications, targeting narrow or
large modes or modalities of user experience, computing seems most powerful
when core concepts are free from preconceptions of UI and UX.

------
trurl
Completely orthogonal: the screenshot implies the Xerox Star had DOS
emulation?

------
visarga
Is most of Medium crap?

------
damian2000
Says the developer of a hybrid UI library.

------
FussyZeus
> 2016 is the year of everything conversational. Messaging apps are taking
> over the world and app store rankings with incredible retention and
> engagement rates. Every community, marketplace, on-demand service, dating
> app, social game or e-commerce product has or will soon have messaging as
> part of the experience to drive retention, engagement and transaction
> volume.

BINGO!

Seriously I can't take this article seriously with that kind of opening. Wow.

~~~
david927
He says later: _There’s an amusing irony to this, because 1986, 1996, 2006
were also the years of everything conversational._

